# vorbesteller box bei saturn



## immortal15 (4. September 2011)

hallo

ich hätte da mal ne kleine frage

ich habe mir gestern bei saturn die vorbesteller box von bf3 geholt ...

nun hab ich aber vergessen zu fragen wie das läuft darum hoff ich mal das mir hier einer antworten kann da ich es die nächste woche nichtmer zu saturn schaffen werde ^^

werden die 5€ die ich gezahlt hab dann wenn ich das spiel abhole mit " angerechnet " ?

kann ich das spiel vlt 1-2 tage früher ab holen vor dem release ? ...da ich mir denke dass sie es ein paar tage früher haben werden...EDIT: und weil ich grad sehe das unter dem dlc code " ist ab dem 25. oktober 2011 gültig"steht

und was kann ich machen fals die "gekauften" dlc codes nicht funktionieren ? .. hab da ein bisschen befürchtungen dass es jetzt schon dlc codes gibt ohne das dass spiel schon ershcienen ist bzw überhaupt gold status hat

fals ich nicht antworte schonmal vielen dank für eure antworten ! ^^


und entshculdigung fals dies das falsche unterforum ist hab mir gedacht dass kaufberatung dsa richtige sein könnte^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2011)

Ja klar werden die 5€ dann beim Kaufpreis der Vollversion angerechnet, wie denn sonst? ^^

Vor Release abholen ginge nur, wenn das SPiel von Saturn halt auch schon vor Release verkauft wird. Dass Du als Vorbesteller aber ne Art "Vorrecht" hast und man für Dich, falls das Spiel schon im Lager angekommen ist, dann ein Exemplar ranholt, wird nicht der Fall sein.

Wenn die Codes nicht funktionieren sollten, schaust Du im Internet, ob auch andere das Problem haben, und wenn KEINE Lösung des Problems angekündigt ist, gehst Du Dich halt bei Saturn beschweren. Aber ehrlich gesagt: warum sollten die DLC nicht funktionieren? Das ist eine bundesweite Aktion, und es ist ja sicher kein aufwendiger DLC, sondern irgendeine Waffe oder ein anderes Outfit oder so.... ^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. September 2011)

da mit den dlc codes kann ich dich beruhigen, sämtliche online händerl/ea partner haben ihre codes bereits, z.b. gamesonly.at(glaub ich) hatten bereits ne sogenannte "preorder box" verschickt wo die codes für die dlcs drin waren


----------



## immortal15 (5. September 2011)

ahh k danke euch beiden, naja ist halt specact kit + dogtags ( fand das besser als bei amzon waffen zubehör die ich eh nicht verwenden werde ^^)


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2011)

Du musst allerdings AFAIK die Quittung mitnehmen - also nicht wegschmeissen.


----------



## immortal15 (5. September 2011)

jut alles klar meiner ^^


----------

